# Silentloop Backplate lässt sich nicht mehr lösen



## muchomambo (24. Januar 2019)

*Silentloop Backplate lässt sich nicht mehr lösen*

Hallo,

Ich bekomme die Backplate der Silentloop nicht mehr ab.
2 der 4 Pins gehen ganz normal raus, 2 bleiben richtig fest stecken.
Man kann Sie drehen und leicht zu den Seiten kippen, aber durch das Loch im Mainboard kommen Sie nicht mehr durch! Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber der obere Rand scheint sich leicht nach außen gedrückt zu haben.
Hab schon von oben gedrückt, von unten gezogen (Befestigungsschraube der Pumpeneinheit genutzt) aber die beiden rühren sich nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Bin ehrlich etwas verzweifelt?!


----------

